# Big Discus order coming in at PJ's Square One with good pricing.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is the list of colour, size and price.

Snake Skin 6.5cm 2 for $40
Pigeon Blood 5cm 2 for $20
Royal Turquoise 5cm 2 for $20
assorted 6.5cm 2 for $40

Plus a few 10cm but they'll be 69.99 to 89.99

Brent.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it two for that price or there are two available each at the price listed above?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Woah, if that's the price for 2, I'll have to set up my discus tank earlier than expected!!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

That is for two so the 2 for $20 is $10 each but you need to buy two and 2 for $40 or $20 each but you need to buy 2.

Insane prices because I'm getting them from Thailand and they come in great looking and not painted or hormoned up.



WateraDrop said:


> Is it two for that price or there are two available each at the price listed above?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

splur said:


> Woah, if that's the price for 2, I'll have to set up my discus tank earlier than expected!!


Yup, that's the price. They go fast though and I only get one order a month. Last time I brought them in I sold out of the 2 for $20 in three days.

Brent.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Yup, that's the price. They go fast though and I only get one order a month. Last time I brought them in I sold out of the 2 for $20 in three days.
> 
> Brent.


You'll definitely have to let me know when the shipment comes in then!


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

pjsbrent said:


> Yup, that's the price. They go fast though and I only get one order a month. Last time I brought them in I sold out of the 2 for $20 in three days.
> 
> Brent.


Every time I go in to PJs at Square One, I try to look for you to say hello lol but I get sidetracked by those cats at the front.

But yes, please do let us know when these are coming in! I'd like to grab a pair !


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am interested too!  Been wanting to come by for a while..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

STC PJ also has some nice deal on small Discus. They have assorted 5cm 2 for $20 and Blue Turquoise 6cm 2 for $20...these ones when very fast.
John has been selling these great deals for over 3 months.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

for $20 holy smokes that is awesome


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> STC PJ also has some nice deal on small Discus. They have assorted 5cm 2 for $20 and Blue Turquoise 6cm 2 for $20...these ones when very fast.
> John has been selling these great deals for over 3 months.


Yup john and I get the discus from the same vendor.


----------

